# i got hooked in the eyeball.. graphic photos..



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well, maybe not exactly in eyeball, but all around it with a gamakatsu treble hook.... I was out about 14 miles this morning on lake erie and it was rough, easy 3-5 footers, we were rocking and rolling, but it was really no big deal. I just netted a walleye that my buddy steve reeled in and was just picking the net out of the water and I felt a hit to my eye (the harness came out of the fishes mouth and steve still had lots of bend in the rod), I honestly didn't see it coming, but I sure felt it. at first... I screamed like a little girl . I knew what happened right away and said when I turned around, "is it in my eyeball?" I could see and look around, so I pulled out my knife and cut the harness off so nothing would be tugging on the hooks. the first thing I heard was "DONT BLINK!!" now im not gonna lie to you I was very afraid that a hook was in my eyeball, but I could still see, except for the blood. lady luck was with me today and the hooks went into my eyebrow and that soft skin below my eye. after everyone got done looking at it, taking photos and discussing what to do, I went below deck into the cuddy and looked into the mirror. tried to pull the eyebrow hook out with the needle nose, but boy did that hurt.. so I decided to push em thru and cut them off. well I pushed the top part of the treble thru my eye brow and heard a pop, I guessed that was the barb popping thru, haha! I got it, ready to cut it off... NOPE! only pliers onboard are needlenose pliers and they wont be able to get inside the bend in the shank of the hook... Workdog is out working the same area as we are and we call him on the radio and ask if he has side cutters... YES!!! he does. so after some tricky boat driving to come along side, they toss me the cutters, I now have the tool I need  I go below, look into the mirror and cut off the one hook of the treble that's not in my face, then I cut the eyebrow hook, push the hook in the puffy skin below my eye out and cut off that barb.. its out!!. THANK YOU WORKDOG!! without your cutters, id of have a VERY bad day! we snap a few photos and go back to fishing.. I always wear sunglasses just incase something like this happens.. but it was cloudy and rainy, just goes to show you, you never know when bad things can happen... 

I will say this, of all my senses, I value my sight the most and I really got lucky today and im very thankful it wasn't worse, much worse.. it could of been. be carefull my friends because you never know...


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow! Lucky you, and then to continue fishing? You sir are the man!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Duuuude.....  Glad it missed your eyeball, I don't even want to THINK about pulling one of them outta my eye area. Hope ya disinfected it.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad it wasn't in your eye and you got it out. I was out there this morning and we were definitely rolling around. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ouch I hooked my thumb pretty good yesterday but it doesn't even compare to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I bow to your pain tolerance and calmness.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

seriously, GO BUY A LOTTO TICKET! so lucky!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Man that's crazy! Glad you are okay, so how did you end up doing?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> Man that's crazy! Glad you are okay, so how did you end up doing?


slow day, junk fish 3 to 1..


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad it was not worse.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I passed this thread up twice on purpose but I had to come back and check since it was you ezbite. Seriously, I'm glad it wasn't as bad as it could have been. Like you, I value my eyesight more than any of my other senses (I think). Just glad I haven't lost any yet....except my balance a few times.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad I could be there to help out Tom! See, the chairforce isn't entirely worthless.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Glad your okay man, could have been much worse


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like it might have hurt a little: at least you got away with your eyesight intact.... That's a good thing, you sucked it up and kept on fishing, way to go 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Free eyebrow piercing! But no really, glad you dodged one there man.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

You are a certifiably HARDCORE fisherman for sure. Glad you're well bud 

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Good to hear your ok. To be honest after looking at that picture I didnt know whether to cringe or clap. That is a scary thing to happen but at the same time that is one heck of an impressive photo to have in the album.

Man points for cutting it out yourself and to continue fishing. A Fisherman for sure!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

No stinking way you didn't post a pick of the walleye!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Workdog said:


> Glad I could be there to help out Tom! See, the chairforce isn't entirely worthless.


again Jeff im SO glad you were so close to us that far out with cutters.. forever in your debt chairforce


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

WOW glad your eye is ok, I was cutting some rotors on a lathe and hit a hard spot shot chips under my safety glasses into my eyes. I had contacts in and boy did a job on my eyes, took almost a year to heal with the internal infections. I wasn't able to use glasses or contacts the whole time as the surface of my eyes kept changing. I thank my lucky stars every day that I can see now even if I do need coke bottles for lenses. You rely on your eye sight for so much in work and play it hits you hard when you loose it.
So glad it turned out to be your lucky day!! 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

LUCKY YOU,,Tom!! GOOD LUCK & Lil Miracles!! & Glad you're NOT blinded!! CLOSE ONE......----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

You are one tough guy!!!! I hope you had some cold ones to calm your nerves. Glad you are ok.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

A little how to lesson for the topic of the day. 
This guy seems tough but he is not putting them in his eye, LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zgfpsupmu98


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Yikes! Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

rustyfish said:


> A little how to lesson for the topic of the day.
> This guy seems tough but he is not putting them in his eye, LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zgfpsupmu98


People really will make videos on you tube about anything won't they? Sheesh.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You are killing me over here with them pics!!! Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Did you fight like a good smallie or what? 

"Don't blink". Immediately makes me have to blink.

Glad it turned out ok, pics look scary bad.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> A little how to lesson for the topic of the day.
> This guy seems tough but he is not putting them in his eye, LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zgfpsupmu98


Gees.... That guy needs go on Americas Got Talent. My Wife was watching over my shoulder screaming no no no ..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tom, I posted after the last frog giggling video, contact Sportsman's, History or/and Animal Planet channels with your vids and be sure to include these pics! You are one email away from megabucks in your pockets getting paid for doing what you love most!? You make those other local legends look like sissies!! 
Ps-Goad for the happy ending!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hopefully you taught the guy to open the bail at the boat.. I'm always watching for something to come unhooked and try to keep an angle on the lure. Not that I'd be able to react necessarily, but just know this could happen. Open bails once the fish is in the basket folks! Glad your E-ball is ok!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

OUCH....Lucky man you are!!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

WOW, that was a lucky break there. Have you got that pair of side-cuts yet ? Just kiddin, I would've stopped on the way home and bought a pair, good fishin and glad you got the lucky break, Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! That's scary and gruesome. Glad you're ok.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FISHIN 2 said:


> WOW, that was a lucky break there. Have you got that pair of side-cuts yet ? Just kiddin, I would've stopped on the way home and bought a pair, good fishin and glad you got the lucky break, Mike


hahaha yar, I will be having a set in my carry on bag from now on for sure..


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Wow, glad your ok. I've thought about getting polarized safety glasses. This just may have convinced me.


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad it turned out ok for you Tom,ouch..


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I got the cold chills reading the story. Glad you didn't damage your eye. I seem to have a tendency toward getting hooked so I have side cutter, needle nose, and xacto knife in my first aid kit after an incident in Canada.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Glad you're OK. A girk at our church has a hook in her eye about three weeks ago. Hook came out as they were driving to ER. She was lucky too. 

Wear your sunglasses guys or wear safety glasses. Hooks and Eyes don't mix except for wally's.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

hey tom ,glad your ok, makes my eyes water looking at the pics.i,ll remember glasses when fishing for sure....


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

I wasn't that lucky. I was hooked in the eyeball when was in third grade. Can't see much more than out lines of things. I was bent over baiting my hook, when a friend missed a bite. Instead of reel in and casting out he tried to just flip it back out. Had no pain but could feel the hook move when I blinked. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tandem said:


> I wasn't that lucky. I was hooked in the eyeball when was in third grade. Can't see much more than out lines of things. I was bent over baiting my hook, when a friend missed a bite. Instead of reel in and casting out he tried to just flip it back out. Had no pain but could feel the hook move when I blinked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn tandem that's a bad deal, I was lucky for sure..


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Tom.......we're heading up north to Canada Friday morning & after seeing your pictures I'm stopping to get some good US made side cuts for in the boat...........Yikes !!

Best wishes for a infection free recovery !

Fish


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Fish_Heads said:


> Tom.......we're heading up north to Canada Friday morning & after seeing your pictures I'm stopping to get some good US made side cuts for in the boat...........Yikes !!
> 
> Best wishes for a infection free recovery !
> 
> Fish


its a tool ive never be without again..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

snag said:


> hey tom ,glad your ok, makes my eyes water looking at the pics.i,ll remember glasses when fishing for sure....


Jerry, I know, I know but it was windy and raining.. still not much of an excuse..


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

DAM Tom OUCH !!!!! Very happy to hear/see it wasn't worse.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I have to ask, whats the difference between side cutters and plain old wire cutters? Pics anyone???


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have this size of bolt cutters on the boat. I went with bolt cutters so I could cut even big muskie trebles if needed . They are small enough for tighter spaces like around an eye that they will work quite well. Sure hope to never have to use them.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-3386-8-Inch-Heavy-Duty-Cutter/dp/B000NQ4OYO/ref=lp_553176_1_1/187-5739149-8411812?ie=UTF8&qid=1375087490&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: TEKTON 3386 8-Inch Heavy-Duty Mini Bolt and Wire Cutter: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41Pw7S28vcL[/ame]


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Side/**** cutters

http://www.diracdelta.co.uk/science/source/s/i/side cutters/image001.jpg

Neddle nose

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c6/Basic_NeedleNose_Pliers.jpg


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dang Tom As its been said before"YOU DA MAN" OUCH!!!! Like I said last night I had to cut one out of my thigh a couple of weeks ago in nimi but not in 4 footers and ididnt even have to get out of my seat. Some times a sharp pocket knife is all you need. AND lots of luck. And luck you have in abundance. Ditto on the lotto tickets. but, I think you just won by not loosing your eye.
Thats one you will be telling the gr8 grand kids around the old camp fire at a deer camp in the future.
later
donm


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

bobk &rustyfish, I really can't argue with any of those. Every one of those can be used for many tasks. I might have to get all three. My wire cutters need to be replaced anyway (old and rusty).

ezbite, sorry about your misfortune but thanks for the wake-up call!!!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

thats why i bought some nice HD clippers, for cutting out hooks on fish, or in my person...although my ol lady whos a nurse, says never cut one out... like i care lol


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

I never go out without needle nose and side cutters, had to many times I or someone near me has gotten hooked and needs them. 

Also take a towel you just never know when you will need them and if its bad the towel will help you get the bleeding under control to hit the doctors for help. 

Myself I keep needle and thread in my tackle box also, I have sewn myself up once or twice till I got back in to get it done officially.  

( But I'm accident prone  )

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

AAAHHH!! Damn man, I'm glad that turned out the way it did! Jeez! :Banane38:


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I was hooked and cut the hook, but it kept wanting to turn in instead of going thru,ended up at the ER in Canada,Doc said he see's a lot of these. Bit that New Red treble was some thing new and had to cut it out I didn't feel any pain.Took them off the lures I had put them on especially for that trip I thought they would be great,Probably would, but it took two people to cut that hook.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

James F said:


> I was hooked and cut the hook, but it kept wanting to turn in instead of going thru,ended up at the ER in Canada,Doc said he see's a lot of these. Bit that New Red treble was some thing new and had to cut it out I didn't feel any pain.Took them off the lures I had put them on especially for that trip I thought they would be great,Probably would, but it took two people to cut that hook.


getting it cut once I had the cutters wasn't the problem, the problem was having to pull it backwards against the barb because it was sunk so far up the bend in the shank I couldn't get enough to push it thru, once I backed it out to the barb, I was able to push it out until the barb popped thru the skin


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Glad to hear it ended well.

Your experience highlights that staying calm and rational in an emergency is a major plus in any situation.


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

Tom,
That is that other buddy of yours. You know the bald Capt. LOL. Saw the pic the same day and asked him what the hell he was doing on that boat. He told me that I have to actually catch fish for something like that to happen. Had to agree with him. Glad everything worked out good for you, with no serious injury.

Keith R.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

I am sure glad it did not destroy your eye. I had A friend that lost A eye that way. I know to wear glasses while fishing but don't always do. This reminds me how important it is .Perhaps A clear pair of safety glasses for cloudy days.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Keep those sun glasses on rain or shine.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Whaler said:


> Keep those sun glasses on rain or shine.


you can bet your butt I will from now on. the more I think about it, the more thankful I am things turned out how they did. I cant believe how lucky I really got.


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Wow Tom! Call it luck if you want to, but I'd be going to church Sunday and thanking God! So glad it wasn't your eyeball


----------

